

Compiling to Java as a target language - mbrubeck
http://matt.might.net/articles/compiling-to-java/

======
swolchok
Why will performance go up when shifting from compilation targeting C to CPS-
style compilation to assembly without compiler optimizations implemented? C
compilers are crammed full of optimizations, so I would naively think that
writing your own code generator is a lose in both complexity and performance.

~~~
jemfinch
Among other reasons, because when compiling to assembly you can invent your
own, model-appropriate calling conventions.

------
andrewcooke
interesting. as far as i could work out, that implementation is pretty direct,
which means that tail calls will consume stack. is that right?

~~~
mbrubeck
Yes, that's correct.

